# Infiniti QX30 Concept Teased Before Geneva Debut



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

> *Infiniti is girding its loins for battle in the compact premium crossover segment.*
> 
> The company plans to unveil its QX30 small crossover concept at the Palexpo during the 2015 Geneva Motor Show in March. In a press release today, the brand said its concept is a design preview of its upcoming small premium crossover. Powertrain details and other specific information about the car haven’t been announced yet, but it will probably be mechanically similar to the Q30 concept Infiniti first revealed during the 2013 Frankfurt Motor Show.


Read more about the Infiniti QX30 Concept Teased Before Geneva Debut at AutoGuide.com.


----------

